# IPv6 Address

## Kurogane

I'm trying to disable Privacy Extension but unable to do it.

I wanted to disable IPv6 random temporary addresses.

I tried with and still unsuccessful

```
sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr=0
```

```
sysctl -w net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr=1
```

----------

## py-ro

Show your Ouput from 

```
ifconfig 

or 

ip -6 a s
```

please.

----------

## Kurogane

Sorry for the delay.

sysctl -a

```
net.ipv6.bindv6only = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_dad = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_defrtr = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_pinfo = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.accept_source_route = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.autoconf = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.dad_transmits = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.disable_ipv6 = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.force_mld_version = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.force_tllao = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.forwarding = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.hop_limit = 64

net.ipv6.conf.all.max_addresses = 16

net.ipv6.conf.all.max_desync_factor = 600

net.ipv6.conf.all.mtu = 1280

net.ipv6.conf.all.proxy_ndp = 0

net.ipv6.conf.all.regen_max_retry = 3

net.ipv6.conf.all.router_probe_interval = 60

net.ipv6.conf.all.router_solicitation_delay = 1

net.ipv6.conf.all.router_solicitation_interval = 4

net.ipv6.conf.all.router_solicitations = 3

net.ipv6.conf.all.temp_prefered_lft = 86400

net.ipv6.conf.all.temp_valid_lft = 604800

net.ipv6.conf.all.use_tempaddr = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_dad = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_defrtr = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_pinfo = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.accept_source_route = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.autoconf = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.dad_transmits = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.disable_ipv6 = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.force_mld_version = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.force_tllao = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.forwarding = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.hop_limit = 64

net.ipv6.conf.default.max_addresses = 16

net.ipv6.conf.default.max_desync_factor = 600

net.ipv6.conf.default.mtu = 1280

net.ipv6.conf.default.proxy_ndp = 0

net.ipv6.conf.default.regen_max_retry = 3

net.ipv6.conf.default.router_probe_interval = 60

net.ipv6.conf.default.router_solicitation_delay = 1

net.ipv6.conf.default.router_solicitation_interval = 4

net.ipv6.conf.default.router_solicitations = 3

net.ipv6.conf.default.temp_prefered_lft = 86400

net.ipv6.conf.default.temp_valid_lft = 604800

net.ipv6.conf.default.use_tempaddr = 0

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_dad = 1

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra = 1

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra_defrtr = 1

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra_pinfo = 1

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.accept_source_route = 0

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.autoconf = 1

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.dad_transmits = 1

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.disable_ipv6 = 0

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.force_mld_version = 0

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.force_tllao = 0

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.forwarding = 0

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.hop_limit = 64

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.max_addresses = 16

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.max_desync_factor = 600

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.mtu = 1500

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.proxy_ndp = 0

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.regen_max_retry = 3

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.router_probe_interval = 60

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.router_solicitation_delay = 1

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.router_solicitation_interval = 4

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.router_solicitations = 3

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.temp_prefered_lft = 86400

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.temp_valid_lft = 604800

net.ipv6.conf.eth0.use_tempaddr = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_dad = -1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_defrtr = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_pinfo = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.accept_source_route = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.autoconf = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.dad_transmits = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.disable_ipv6 = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.force_mld_version = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.force_tllao = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.forwarding = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.hop_limit = 64

net.ipv6.conf.lo.max_addresses = 16

net.ipv6.conf.lo.max_desync_factor = 600

net.ipv6.conf.lo.mtu = 16436

net.ipv6.conf.lo.proxy_ndp = 0

net.ipv6.conf.lo.regen_max_retry = 3

net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_probe_interval = 60

net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_solicitation_delay = 1

net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_solicitation_interval = 4

net.ipv6.conf.lo.router_solicitations = 3

net.ipv6.conf.lo.temp_prefered_lft = 86400

net.ipv6.conf.lo.temp_valid_lft = 604800

net.ipv6.conf.lo.use_tempaddr = -1

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.accept_dad = -1

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.accept_ra = 1

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.accept_ra_defrtr = 1

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.accept_ra_pinfo = 1

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.accept_ra_rtr_pref = 1

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.accept_redirects = 1

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.accept_source_route = 0

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.autoconf = 1

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.dad_transmits = 1

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.disable_ipv6 = 0

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.force_mld_version = 0

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.force_tllao = 0

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.forwarding = 0

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.hop_limit = 64

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.max_addresses = 16

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.max_desync_factor = 600

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.mtu = 1480

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.proxy_ndp = 0

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.regen_max_retry = 3

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.router_probe_interval = 60

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.router_solicitation_delay = 1

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.router_solicitation_interval = 4

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.router_solicitations = 3

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.temp_prefered_lft = 86400

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.temp_valid_lft = 604800

net.ipv6.conf.sit0.use_tempaddr = -1

net.ipv6.icmp.ratelimit = 1000

net.ipv6.ip6frag_high_thresh = 262144

net.ipv6.ip6frag_low_thresh = 196608

net.ipv6.ip6frag_secret_interval = 600

net.ipv6.ip6frag_time = 60

net.ipv6.mld_max_msf = 64

net.ipv6.neigh.default.anycast_delay = 99

net.ipv6.neigh.default.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.default.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv6.neigh.default.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_interval = 30

net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_thresh1 = 128

net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_thresh2 = 512

net.ipv6.neigh.default.gc_thresh3 = 1024

net.ipv6.neigh.default.locktime = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.default.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.default.proxy_delay = 79

net.ipv6.neigh.default.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv6.neigh.default.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv6.neigh.default.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.default.unres_qlen = 32

net.ipv6.neigh.default.unres_qlen_bytes = 65536

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.anycast_delay = 99

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.locktime = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.proxy_delay = 79

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.unres_qlen = 32

net.ipv6.neigh.eth0.unres_qlen_bytes = 65536

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.anycast_delay = 99

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.locktime = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.proxy_delay = 79

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.unres_qlen = 32

net.ipv6.neigh.lo.unres_qlen_bytes = 65536

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.anycast_delay = 99

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.app_solicit = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.base_reachable_time_ms = 30000

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.delay_first_probe_time = 5

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.gc_stale_time = 60

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.locktime = 0

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.mcast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.proxy_delay = 79

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.proxy_qlen = 64

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.retrans_time_ms = 1000

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.ucast_solicit = 3

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.unres_qlen = 32

net.ipv6.neigh.sit0.unres_qlen_bytes = 65536

net.ipv6.route.gc_elasticity = 9

net.ipv6.route.gc_interval = 30

net.ipv6.route.gc_min_interval = 0

net.ipv6.route.gc_min_interval_ms = 500

net.ipv6.route.gc_thresh = 1024

net.ipv6.route.gc_timeout = 60

net.ipv6.route.max_size = 4096

net.ipv6.route.min_adv_mss = 1220

net.ipv6.route.mtu_expires = 600

net.ipv6.xfrm6_gc_thresh = 1024
```

ifconfig

```

eth0: flags=4163<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,MULTICAST>  mtu 1500

        inet 192.168.1.100  netmask 255.255.255.0  broadcast 192.168.1.255

        inet6 2001:xxx:x:xxx::2  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        inet6 fe80::xxxx:30ff:fe47:d17a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x20<link>

        inet6 2001:xxx:x:xxx:22cf:30ff:fe47:d17a  prefixlen 64  scopeid 0x0<global>

        ether xx:xx:30:47:d1:7a  txqueuelen 1000  (Ethernet)

        RX packets 1673  bytes 1026785 (1002.7 KiB)

        RX errors 0  dropped 0  overruns 0  frame 0

        TX packets 1456  bytes 283325 (276.6 KiB)

        TX errors 0  dropped 0 overruns 0  carrier 0  collisions 0

        device interrupt 5
```

ip -6 a s

```
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 16436 

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: eth0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qlen 1000

    inet6 2001:xxx:x:xxx:22cf:30ff:fe47:d17a/64 scope global dynamic 

       valid_lft 86347sec preferred_lft 14347sec

    inet6 2001:xxx:x:xxx::2/64 scope global 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 fe80::xxxx:30ff:fe47:d17a/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
```

2001:xxx:x:xxx::2/64 is the static ip i set and i want to display.

Thanks.

----------

## Ant P.

Your other addresses are neither random, temporary, nor privacy extension addresses. As you can see, they are autoconfig addresses based on your MAC address (20cf3047d17a).

If you really want to disable Privacy Extensions, why don't you just compile it out of your kernel?

----------

## Kurogane

I know is autoconfig via MAC address because in one site i test ipv6 say that.

First kernel by "default" is disable Privacy Extensions seeing I still generating IP Address so i choose to enable in kernel and then deactivate manually via sysctl but fail to do it.

----------

## boospy

It is easy to do. I enable this in autostart (/etc/local.d/privacy_ivp6.start) with the command:

```
echo 2 >/proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/use_tempaddr
```

So, you can disable this with "echo... i think 1

The Kernelconfig says:

```
By default the kernel does not generate temporary addresses.

to use temporary addresses, do

echo 2 >/proc/sys/net/ipv6/conf/all/use_tempaddr

See <file:Documentation/networking/ip-sysctl.txt> for details.
```

Greetings

boospy

----------

